# Who Is Rewriting History?



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

I will leave it up to you to form your own conclusions.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-22 10:44:57Reaction Score: 0


if there was only a joe


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-22 10:58:34Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> if there was only a joe


It's a funny sketch, but the issue of the thread is not funny if you ask me. Maybe you care to elaborate how you think your post relates to this?

And as an aside, I do not want to single out the Americans as sheeple or stupid. Likely 99% of the world population is no different and have been branded, ringed and tagged and led into this situation.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-22 20:03:02Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> It's a funny sketch, but the issue of the thread is not funny if you ask me. Maybe you care to elaborate how you think your post relates to this?
> 
> And as an aside, I do not want to single out the Americans as sheeple or stupid. Likely 99% of the world population is no different and have been branded, ringed and tagged and led into this situation.


so we were not actually allowed to form our own conclusions. this is what is actually wrong with the world.

does the producer of the video not think he is the smartest person in the world and we are all idiots? couldn't watch it all. maybe there was a deeper message later.

.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-05-23 16:16:36Reaction Score: 3


Is it possible that history is heavily influenced by people and cultures just a bit smarter than others? Just by being say 6 IQ points on average smarter over say 3 thousand years results at some point in a culture having its hidden grasp around the neck of the world? Sorry to be overly dramatic there - its hyperbole. Or maybe its also a function of some of their customs and culture control features.

This wiki page reviews the genetic and environmental reasons why "Btilfobaj" are over represented in many influence and control areas.

"en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A s h k e n a z i_Jewish_intelligence" (remove spaces)


So what ends up happening in this case is a small number of people increasingly are able to history and mind control the world - possibly through no fault/intent of their individual own. Or perhaps the intent started only relatively recently.  My guess is most of the really interesting and powerful AI tools for truth and culture control are developed by very smart Jewish scientists. Self preservation is a powerful and understandable motivator so in my case I don't have any malice towards that but do think its natural for other cultures to at least question that power and consider competing, at least in the AI programming arena. To the degree there is no serious competition that suggests powerful control.

At some point a forum like this might consider the possibility that the more powerful a culture the better chance of its genes and social controls being designed that way in addition to evolving over time.

I rotated by one letter the first instance of the word  "I z a n e k h s a" (reverse) in this post and spaced the letters in the second. Its just a way to flip off what could be the most powerful forum monitoring AI on the planet - currently. Doing this probably means the AI will have a much more difficult time detecting this post. But in around 20 years that AI's descendant will probably sniff it out but by then it might be completely out of "control". In some kinds of contexts like this one, maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-23 16:17:46Reaction Score: 5




Bunnyman said:


> I will leave it up to you to form your own conclusions.


Going a little harsh on the Americans, are we?   Please recognize that stupidity is a world-wide
affliction, and not just another invention of those clever Americans.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-23 16:25:14Reaction Score: 5




tupperaware said:


> Is it possible that history is heavily influenced by people and cultures just a bit smarter than others? Just by being say 6 IQ points on average smarter over say 3 thousand years results at some point in a culture having its hidden grasp around the neck of the world? Sorry to be overly dramatic there - its hyperbole. Or maybe its also a function of some of their customs and culture control features.
> 
> This wiki page reviews the genetic and environmental reasons why "Btilfobaj" are over represented in many influence and control areas.
> 
> ...


They only achieve the silver key.
Go for the GOLD and you transcend that game. 
That materialistic viewpoint or approach, of pretty much all of the institutions will NEVER get there. Takes spirituality.
It's the only way forward and beyond this morass, car and train wreck, wall. Do it with SOUL. Get over the small stuff. Don't take it personally, but realize it's all connected.
21 grams...


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-23 16:25:48Reaction Score: 5




tupperaware said:


> Is it possible that history is heavily influenced by people and cultures just a bit smarter than others? Just by being say 6 IQ points on average smarter over say 3 thousand years results at some point in a culture having its hidden grasp around the neck of the world? Sorry to be overly dramatic there - its hyperbole. Or maybe its also a function of some of their customs and culture control features.
> 
> This wiki page reviews the genetic and environmental reasons why "Btilfobaj" are over represented in many influence and control areas.
> 
> ...


Well, we could almost buy the "smarter" reason. But their own IQ rankings do not justify that idea. They actually are average or slightly below.  But they have something that the much higher IQ Koreans and Chinese do not have - they work together.  What we have to recognize here, in my opinion, are two factors.  First they work together, for them, against us, always.  And that unity has always meant the difference between success and failure.  Look at some of the greatest people in the world, the Scots, Irish, Spartans, Greeks, etc., who constantly fought each other - to the point that it kept them from achieving many goals in history.  Second, according to their own belief system, it is permissible to do anything wrong, as long as it is not against one of their own.  Other people?  Murder is not off the table.
Most of our current extreme rich also share these factors, but then again most of them are also part of this same group.  Show me a very rich person and I will show you a Sociopath/Psychopathic personality.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-24 03:45:33Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Going a little harsh on the Americans, are we? Please recognize that stupidity is a world-wide
> affliction, and not just another invention of those clever Americans.


Please read before you enthusiastically throw more wood on the fire Sir.


Bunnyman said:


> And as an aside, I do not want to single out the Americans as sheeple or stupid. Likely 99% of the world population is no different and have been branded, ringed and tagged and led into this situation.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-05-24 05:53:49Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> They only achieve the silver key.
> Go for the GOLD and you transcend that game.
> That materialistic viewpoint or approach, of pretty much all of the institutions will NEVER get there. Takes spirituality.
> It's the only way forward and beyond this morass, car and train wreck, wall. Do it with SOUL. Get over the small stuff. Don't take it personally, but realize it's all connected.
> 21 grams...





Jim Duyer said:


> Well, we could almost buy the "smarter" reason. But their own IQ rankings do not justify that idea. They actually are average or slightly below.  But they have something that the much higher IQ Koreans and Chinese do not have - they work together.  What we have to recognize here, in my opinion, are two factors.  First they work together, for them, against us, always.  And that unity has always meant the difference between success and failure.  Look at some of the greatest people in the world, the Scots, Irish, Spartans, Greeks, etc., who constantly fought each other - to the point that it kept them from achieving many goals in history.  Second, according to their own belief system, it is permissible to do anything wrong, as long as it is not against one of their own.  Other people?  Murder is not off the table.
> Most of our current extreme rich also share these factors, but then again most of them are also part of this same group.  Show me a very rich person and I will show you a Sociopath/Psychopathic personality.


We need cheap MRI machines so that we can certify ourselves as nonsociopathic.  There are probably telltale differences in glucose consumption in various brain structures that would reveal sociopaths easily. Then its just a simple matter of creating a world order of nonsociopaths and and suck the living daylights out of sociopaths everywhere. We should start a Patreon funded project, buy an MRI machine and create this "League Of Nonsociopathic Gentlemen".


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-05-24 07:07:36Reaction Score: 9


Maybe its our reality being rewritten not our history.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-24 07:14:02Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Maybe its our reality being rewritten not our history.


I agree that reality, or the perception of such, is being coerced and mangled. But history and therefor future have certainly been established on this site to have been rewritten.

Or maybe I should say that reality is a personal perception of now, history and therefor influences the future. All is intricately connected.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-05-24 07:36:50Reaction Score: 5




Jim Duyer said:


> But they have something that the much higher IQ Koreans and Chinese do not have - they work together.


Trauma bonded?


Bunnyman said:


> I agree that reality, or the perception of such, is being coerced and mangled. But history and therefor future have certainly been established on this site to have been rewritten.
> 
> Or maybe I should say that reality is a personal perception of now, history and therefor influences the future. All is intricately connected.


The interpretation of history has been written in such a way that it only allows for certain options to be imagined for our future.  It's just one of the forms of mind control, and absolutely is about controlling the future.

Orwell, paraphrased:
He who controls the present controls the past.
He who controls the past controls the future.

-*-

My personal view on whether the Jews are in control, is no.  Most Jews are not in the know nor derive any benefits.  They work hard and seem as normal to me as other people.  However I do think they are trauma bonded, the part of their identity that keeps them together is their sense of being victimised.  In a sense this group is used as a buffer.  At higher levels, I think something else is at play.  I think you could call it a trauma bonded matrix, even a Jewish matrix.


----------



## Persister (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PersisterDate: 2020-05-24 13:18:06Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Trauma bonded?
> 
> The interpretation of history has been written in such a way that it only allows for certain options to be imagined for our future.  It's just one of the forms of mind control, and absolutely is about controlling the future.
> 
> ...


If you do the very necessary, time consuming, secular and Scriptural research. And I have studied Judaism and the NWO for more than forty years, you'll know for a FACT that the Judeans/Jews (SUPPLANTERS OF THE NAME ISRAEL) are behind all of the evil on earth. They have the Judeo (Jewish)-Christians, The Shabbos Goy, eating out of their hands with their fabricated version of Christianity, which deceives Christians with its many mistranslations of Jew-published bibles. And who is behind the Judeans? It is Satan and his minions. Satan has been leading a war against Yahweh's Chosen People, the TRUE Israel of Scripture, those who escaped their captivity and began "western" civilization in Europe and northern Asia, for thousands of years.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-05-24 13:27:45Reaction Score: 2




tupperaware said:


> We need cheap MRI machines so that we can certify ourselves as nonsociopathic.  There are probably telltale differences in glucose consumption in various brain structures that would reveal sociopaths easily. Then its just a simple matter of creating a world order of nonsociopaths and and suck the living daylights out of sociopaths everywhere. We should start a Patreon funded project, buy an MRI machine and create this "League Of Nonsociopathic Gentlemen".


Following is a Ted talk on what MRI can do. I don’t believe he tells all.
Go to about the five minute mark, and i think you will sit up and take notice.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-05-24 14:19:40Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Following is a Ted talk on what MRI can do. I don’t believe he tells all.


Apart from that, I think you can train people via trauma etc to be mentally disturbed, perhaps sociopathic, and possibly heal them too.  I mean, it's it possible to feel like a robot at work, only to realise years later that you were not really being yourself.  I feel more comfortable with the term 'programming' rather than the diagnosis 'sociopath' or 'psychopath'.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-05-24 14:49:04Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Apart from that, I think you can train people via trauma etc to be mentally disturbed, perhaps sociopathic, and possibly heal them too.  I mean, it's it possible to feel like a robot at work, only to realise years later that you were not really being yourself.  I feel more comfortable with the term 'programming' rather than the diagnosis 'sociopath' or 'psychopath'.


Maybe but if you recognize you’re dealing with one, go away. 
I added to video to at least watch around the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-24 15:49:47Reaction Score: 0


history has not been rewritten. people just do not read it and if they do they do not like what it says. its insulting in its simplicity and noone likes the message.

probably the history they are digging up today is something best left for our grandchildren to appreciate.... or really go to war over. we do have some influence on which it is i think so we might want to educate ourselves just a little no matter how distasteful it is. 

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-24 15:55:32Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> Please read before you enthusiastically throw more wood on the fire Sir.


Oh but Mr. Bunnyman, pictures are worth 1000 words. And your first picture, above, shows North Americans with their heads buried in the sand.  Under the title of "A Perfect Example of How North Americans deal with the Truth".   So, do you still believe that I did not read what you posted before
I threw the wood?   Why not title it "A perfect example of how most of the world deals with the truth?"
But I don't wish to argue with you - I understand you were meaning well.  But please also give me some of the same leniency when you form your ideas that I am the one holding the matches.


tupperaware said:


> We need cheap MRI machines so that we can certify ourselves as nonsociopathic.  There are probably telltale differences in glucose consumption in various brain structures that would reveal sociopaths easily. Then its just a simple matter of creating a world order of nonsociopaths and and suck the living daylights out of sociopaths everywhere. We should start a Patreon funded project, buy an MRI machine and create this "League Of Nonsociopathic Gentlemen".


I have a cheaper answer.  Hand them a baby, and see what they do.   Baby anything - human, animal, pet, etc.  Preferably one that recently crapped.  If they have a heart, invite them to lunch. If not, put them on a list, and put them in permanent social distancing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2020-05-24 16:24:15Reaction Score: 0




tupperaware said:


> Is it possible that history is heavily influenced by people and cultures just a bit smarter than others? Just by being say 6 IQ points on average smarter over say 3 thousand years results at some point in a culture having its hidden grasp around the neck of the world? Sorry to be overly dramatic there - its hyperbole. Or maybe its also a function of some of their customs and culture control features.
> 
> This wiki page reviews the genetic and environmental reasons why "Btilfobaj" are over represented in many influence and control areas.
> 
> ...


I've been around Jews. A group of Jews couldn't agree on ordering a pizza nonetheless control the world. Your tyrant is in another castle. Look North not South.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-05-24 16:48:05Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Following is a Ted talk on what MRI can do. I don’t believe he tells all.
> Go to about the five minute mark, and i think you will sit up and take notice.


TEDxKFAS  This is where and when the video was made.  South Korea.

17:32 - "Obviously, computers have more speed and power than the neurons in our head."

Way too general and confused. Of course his speed and power fuzzy definitions are AI leaning. Its like saying a 1000 horsepower motor has more speed and power than a human. So what?  In this case its for very narrowly defined tasks. like the game of GO. What will happen is that all efforts to generalize AI to become as generally powerful and fast as we are for the thousands of currently crucial human activities will fail simply because.... there won't be the speed and power needed to do that to compete with us.  How to solve that? Just slowly dumb us down and confine our activities so we become more "predictable" for these dumb supercomputer AI systems.  I think if we look closely enough we will see that in China - first. Perhaps AI will reveal cost effective techniques to dumb people down to make them more predictable.

18:32 -   "...plays with itself to achieve remarkable learning and performance.  ....  "We are more versatile"  

Perhaps we should learn how to play with ourselves and others to increase problem solving capability.  We have done that for at least thousands of years.  "The Knowledge Illusion: Why We Never Think Alone"  There was a trend for computer programmers to work in pairs for better "efficiency" but not sure how well that worked out. Forums are a good playground to find solutions to problems. Just like with AI, that works easiest when the problem is relatively small and focused.  Companies are starting to see the benefit of the newer types of forum software for project management. This type of forum software is nice too.


20:15 - "artificial intelligence algorithms don't know what's right or wrong."

This is a major tell.  The speaker apparently has no faith in current AI being trained on a trillion bytes of humanities best Moral Philosophy to produce better controls over AI's complete moral incompetence.  Can you imagine the trillions of watts that would be needed to produce an AI that could master moral philosophy? 

For sure China is/will be using means to zoom in on brain structures they find can be manipulated to attempt to increase IQ for a useful period of time. MRI will be used to measure that increase in IQ. Tools for under the skull manipulation would be various forms of focused energy like ultrasound and proton beams - using prisoners as guinea pigs.  Maybe ultrasound to activate brain regions and proton beams to destroy a cubic centimetre of tissue in one region to "disinhibit" tissue in other places. They will fail because our brains are too complicated and their science too simple - and our skulls too thick.

I think there is a good chance that we are on a simplification and surveillance path to allow dumb AI to better forecast us. Watch China to see how that works. Think about what methods control groups outside of China would use to simplify us. We are on a slippery slope to simplification. 

Science is an explanation game with the largest game to explain us in every aspect. The easiest way out for science is to dumb us down to explain us more efficiently.  AI currently is not "explaining" anything. There will be a push for AI to train AI to better explain and control us since even large groups of scientists are consuming too much resource for that.  The PTB's are getting impatient.

Watch what Elon Musk is doing. I think he is on our side and everything he is pursuing in this area will be his attempt to allow us to compete with AI. Of course China will reverse engineer this and use it to better enslave us.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-05-24 16:56:52Reaction Score: 13


I've been sick lately and watching much more television than usual. What I've noticed is a plethora of new shows discussing (debunking) the very topics we have on this site. Probably around 10 different shows explaining how all the things we question on this site have logical natural explanations. 

I mentioned several months ago about our history is being currently rewritten but the volume of rewriting has increased since then to propaganda programming levels. 

Some of the topics were not of special interest to me until I saw programs trying to debunk the info. Now I'm paying attention.

Have we (and others) accidentally stirred a hornet's nest? There is definitely a concerted coordinated effort to squash the inconvenient questions and promote a more acceptable narrative.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-05-24 17:16:58Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Oh but Mr. Bunnyman, pictures are worth 1000 words. And your first picture, above, shows North Americans with their heads buried in the sand.  Under the title of "A Perfect Example of How North Americans deal with the Truth".   So, do you still believe that I did not read what you posted before
> I threw the wood?   Why not title it "A perfect example of how most of the world deals with the truth?"
> But I don't wish to argue with you - I understand you were meaning well.  But please also give me some of the same leniency when you form your ideas that I am the one holding the matches.
> 
> I have a cheaper answer.  Hand them a baby, and see what they do.   Baby anything - human, animal, pet, etc.  Preferably one that recently crapped.  If they have a heart, invite them to lunch. If not, put them on a list, and put them in permanent social distancing.



Two weeks ago a momma feral cat poked her head around the corner of our backyard patio and spoke a few meows then left. A few days later we found she had four kittens cavorting under one of our pine trees. I put out a bowl of water and milk and will leave them as is until they are up and out.  In the meantime I will be putting up a couple more bird feeders since feral cats love killing and eating birds. It does not get much better than that for backyard animal fun. I love to virtue signal occasionally!


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-24 17:29:19Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> I've been sick lately and watching much more television than usual. What I've noticed is a plethora of new shows discussing (debunking) the very topics we have on this site. Probably around 10 different shows explaining how all the things we question on this site have logical natural explanations.
> 
> I mentioned several months ago about our history is being currently rewritten but the volume of rewriting has increased since then to propaganda programming levels.
> 
> ...


You see?  Everyone is saying that they are loosing their jobs - but these people are obviously hiring. Perhaps we should work for both - write it on here and then get paid to debunk it for the PTB?
Just kidding.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-24 17:34:37Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> And your first picture, above, shows North Americans with their heads buried in the sand


I think or at the least hope that you are well aware that I, in this post, do not use video material that originated from me. 

There maybe some "old hurt" to blame for you to act in this way. I have been asking you questions on previous occasions that seem to have made you uneasy at times. And if so, I understand your position now a bit better. I can be a pain in the arse to some. I tend to never beat around the bush and sacrifice truth in the process.

Now if you expect me to refrain from posting what I consider relevant for the topic at hand because some of the material may offend some due to indoctrinated national socialism/communism sentiments (USA, USA!) then boohoo for all of you who do so.

I did not state


Jim Duyer said:


> And your first picture, above, shows North Americans with their heads buried in the sand.


or


Jim Duyer said:


> Under the title of "A Perfect Example of How North Americans deal with the Truth".


This is embedded text in the video. I did not add anything besides my text


Bunnyman said:


> I will leave it up to you to form your own conclusions.


You are clearly framing the narrative and thus I say that you act inflammatory. I do not appreciate such an unwarranted attack as it reflects in no way the truth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-24 18:50:20Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> Now if you expect me to refrain from posting what I consider relevant for the topic at hand because some of the material may offend some due to indoctrinated national socialism/communism sentiments (USA, USA!) then boohoo for all of you who do so.


i wonder what role the japanese empire had in store for indonesians. seemingly they feel it was superior to what the usa left them with when they saved their arses.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-24 19:20:19Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> I think or at the least hope that you are well aware that I, in this post, do not use video material that originated from me.
> 
> There maybe some "old hurt" to blame for you to act in this way. I have been asking you questions on previous occasions that seem to have made you uneasy at times. And if so, I understand your position now a bit better. I can be a pain in the arse to some. I tend to never beat around the bush and sacrifice truth in the process.
> 
> ...


No sir, you may not have made the video.   However, can we both not agree that it was you that chose that particular one to put up?  I mean, you didn't choose one that said "worldwide, the level of idiocy is rising" did you?   So I will let it go at that.  You of course have the complete right to post whatever you wish, even if I do not agree with it.  Too bad for me if I don't - I always have the choice to simply ignore it. But I do not. Because I am of the similar type of "pain in the arse" that you speak of.
So let's just move on.   I look forward to whatever you choose to share.


----------



## Persister (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PersisterDate: 2020-05-24 19:23:18Reaction Score: 0




ShemTov said:


> history has not been rewritten. people just do not read it and if they do they do not like what it says. its insulting in its simplicity and noone likes the message.
> 
> probably the history they are digging up today is something best left for our grandchildren to appreciate.... or really go to war over. we do have some influence on which it is i think so we might want to educate ourselves just a little no matter how distasteful it is.
> 
> peace


Those who deny that our history has been rewritten have a lot to learn.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-25 03:09:07Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> i wonder what role the japanese empire had in store for indonesians. seemingly they feel it was superior to what the usa left them with when they saved their arses.


@muzzletovski: Thank for confirming the  prevalence of this affliction and the tenacity of the indoctrination and it's enthusiastic furthering of lies and disinformation.

_@Jim Duyer_: I appreciate most of your posts. I can also take a punch when deserved.  I will not give you leeway however to sensor what third party material I choose to postulate a narrative for procrastination because you feel offended as an American. Again* in my second post, before your comments, I distanced myself from the comments on Americans* (what are Americans anyways?). You skip over this to save your narrative and perpetuate your wrong. Good luck with that. I value folks for what they do. The tactic employed is what is shown in the video of OP creating discord and chaos. I am done with commenting on this one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-25 05:50:22Reaction Score: 0




tupperaware said:


> Two weeks ago a momma feral cat poked her head around the corner of our backyard patio and spoke a few meows then left. A few days later we found she had four kittens cavorting under one of our pine trees. I put out a bowl of water and milk and will leave them as is until they are up and out.


u not adopt them , or at least spay/neuter ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RonanDate: 2020-05-25 09:01:38Reaction Score: 1




SunBard said:


> I've been around Jews. A group of Jews couldn't agree on ordering a pizza nonetheless control the world. Your tyrant is in another castle. Look North not South.


Is that why they prefer Chinese food?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-25 13:03:22Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I've been sick lately and watching much more television than usual. What I've noticed is a plethora of new shows discussing (debunking) the very topics we have on this site. Probably around 10 different shows explaining how all the things we question on this site have logical natural explanations.
> 
> I mentioned several months ago about our history is being currently rewritten but the volume of rewriting has increased since then to propaganda programming levels.
> 
> ...


If you can muster the energy, I'm most curious to see some examples. Just for my collection of curiosities, you know...


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-05-25 16:13:57Reaction Score: 2




Son of a Bor said:


> If you can muster the energy, I'm most curious to see some examples. Just for my collection of curiosities, you know...


Off the top of my head: Mysteries of the Abandoned; Unearthed; The Unexplained; Paranormal Investigations (somewhat related to some of our topics).

Might be quicker to just show you the History channel list of programs.
List of programs broadcast by History (TV channel) - Wikipedia
That's just one channel. There's also more on National geographic and others.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-05-26 00:31:02Reaction Score: 5




Starmonkey said:


> They only achieve the silver key.
> Go for the GOLD and you transcend that game.
> That materialistic viewpoint or approach, of pretty much all of the institutions will NEVER get there. Takes spirituality.
> It's the only way forward and beyond this morass, car and train wreck, wall. Do it with SOUL. Get over the small stuff. Don't take it personally, but realize it's all connected.
> 21 grams...



There is a chance that nefarious cultures can actually use what might be the wheelhouse of our souls to advance their ends for world domination and control unfortunately.  The soul might actually reside in the million miles (total) or so of our memory storing and computational microtubules we all have in every cell in our body.  If even our souls are not safe from appropriation and psy ops what is?

Letter: Quantum theory may explain the soul

Hameroff-Penrose /  Review of Orch OR Theory | Quantum Consciousness  home page and the theory is getting a lot of attention.

This theory like the electric universe theory keeps getting it right.

I have read up on this a bit but am not an expert. My guess is any animal that has microtubuled cells - might have a soul.  You can guess what would happen to the meat industry all the way down to meal worms, if there is even a hint of truth to this.

Another area I have not checked is the possibility of microtubular disruption via sufficiently strong nonionizing 5G and other types of radiation.  Hanging out on a limb here - microtubular disruption could equal "soul" disruption.

searching on "5G"  "microtubles" shows nobody making the possible disruption connection yet or any other connection between the two.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-26 04:28:13Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> 21 grams...


hoax - body not lose weight at death


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-27 11:52:36Reaction Score: 1




Persister said:


> Those who deny that our history has been rewritten have a lot to learn.


i hope i have alot to learn. the last 20 years of learning have been very profitable. if i had to do anything but learn at his point in my life i would be very depressed.

the world today is strife division based on a few ancient mysteries [or even just 1] and its not a mystery. the text just makes people angry if they ever read it which they don't.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-28 20:31:18Reaction Score: 7




SunBard said:


> I've been around Jews. A group of Jews couldn't agree on ordering a pizza nonetheless control the world. Your tyrant is in another castle. Look North not South.


I personally think one just needs to look in the mirror, but that's not as exciting as secret, almost omniscient cabals. And requires the courage to accept the personal responsibility for one's own reality. Blaming external factors is a lot more satisfying in the short-term.


FlyChaos said:


> hoax - body not lose weight at death


Except when you crap yourself! Heh.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-05-28 20:37:59Reaction Score: 11




Banta said:


> I personally think one just needs to look in the mirror, but that's not as exciting as secret, almost omniscient cabals. And requires the courage to accept the personal responsibility for one's own reality. Blaming external factors is a lot more satisfying in the short-term.
> 
> 
> Except when you crap yourself! Heh.


My exact complaint. Our freedoms aren't being stolen; we're GIVING them away. Every time you consent to having your receipt checked by the door Nazis or agree to be fondled by the TSA or meekly comply with nonsensical mandates (wearing masks, etc.). Yes, there are power-mad forces in the world but they couldn't get very far at all if it were not for our sheep like compliance.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-06-01 11:26:54Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Off the top of my head: Mysteries of the Abandoned; Unearthed; The Unexplained; Paranormal Investigations (somewhat related to some of our topics).
> 
> Might be quicker to just show you the History channel list of programs.
> List of programs broadcast by History (TV channel) - Wikipedia
> That's just one channel. There's also more on National geographic and others.


I have also noticed the trend you mention. I tried to watch some of the programs, but they are excruciating - even worse than Ancient Aliens and The Curse of Oak Island... and that's saying something. I found myself screaming abuse at the TV screen and then feeling extremely depressed to think that there were actually people in the world who would believe what was being said by these so-called 'experts.'

There is a series on Spanish TV entitled 'The Ministry of Time' (El Ministerio del Tiempo,) now in its fourth season. It is fictional and as you might imagine, it involves a group of agents zipping backwards and forwards through time-portals to 'correct' history and combat the 'baddie' time-travellers who are stealing stuff and manipulating the past for financial gain etc., etc. Their view of what constitutes 'original history' is severely biased, particularly with regard to the Spanish Civil War and it's doing a bang-up job of promoting the *Legenda Negra* (Black Legend) that has been and still is being, used against Spain since about the 16th century.

It falls in line with the socialist government's *Historical Memory Law* of 2007. This legislation is being used to redefine history to fit a specific political agenda which has now fully revealed itself, in all its horror, on the back of the 'pandemic.' It's main focus is the Civil War and the 40 year period of the Franco regime - most of the people who were there to witness the original events have now passed away, conveniently.

This is a subject worthy of a post all to itself really.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-01 14:55:16Reaction Score: 3




Felixnoille said:


> I have also noticed the trend you mention. I tried to watch some of the programs, but they are excruciating - even worse than Ancient Aliens and The Curse of Oak Island... and that's saying something. I found myself screaming abuse at the TV screen and then feeling extremely depressed to think that there were actually people in the world who would believe what was being said by these so-called 'experts.'
> 
> There is a series on Spanish TV entitled 'The Ministry of Time' (El Ministerio del Tiempo,) now in its fourth season. It is fictional and as you might imagine, it involves a group of agents zipping backwards and forwards through time-portals to 'correct' history and combat the 'baddie' time-travellers who are stealing stuff and manipulating the past for financial gain etc., etc. Their view of what constitutes 'original history' is severely biased, particularly with regard to the Spanish Civil War and it's doing a bang-up job of promoting the *Legenda Negra* (Black Legend) that has been and still is being, used against Spain since about the 16th century.
> 
> ...


Nothing is worse than the Curse of Oak Island.  They use it at Gitmo Bay, on the unruly ones.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-01 15:02:38Reaction Score: 3


The science channel and national geographic channel also have a lot of history rewriting shows.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-02 07:35:35Reaction Score: 8


Rewriting history in the making: the birthing of a real civil war.


_Source_

_Please share with friends! only soulless beings would be able to commit these crimes against humanity. _


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-02 09:02:45Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> Please share with friends! only soulless beings would be able to commit these crimes against humanity.


It seems you are surprised, and somehow in the back of your mind believed the US (and Canada) are "democratic" democracies, that somehow serve the people.
As many others learned before, not even the home country is sacrosanct to the manipulators in the background. They eventually destroy it, and move on.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-02 09:15:44Reaction Score: 1




codis said:


> It seems you are surprised, and somehow in the back of your mind believed the US (and Canada) are "democratic" democracies, that somehow serve the people.


Not sure where you get your wisdom from, but no. I am passing on evidence of what is going on before our eyes. I am sure that some folks can agree with me that these are crazy times and that the images of blatant transgressions and the scale of it we see have been hard to imagine justa few weeks ago.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-02 09:19:08Reaction Score: 6




codis said:


> It seems you are surprised, and somehow in the back of your mind believed the US (and Canada) are "democratic" democracies, that somehow serve the people.
> As many others learned before, not even the home country is sacrosanct to the manipulators in the background. They eventually destroy it, and move on.


True but when we quit being shocked or surprised by the atrocities we witnesses, we quit trying to do anything about them.
I don't ever want to be the kind of person who can witnesses injustice or cruelty, shrug and say, "oh well, the archons are at it again."
OTOH, I don't want to be a reactionary, easily manipulated into a planned response. You have to pick your battles and respond with cunning. 
Sun Tzu is a good teacher for that.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-02 10:14:35Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> Not sure where you get your wisdom from, but no. I am passing on evidence of what is going on before our eyes.


That's why I wrote "it seems...".


Bunnyman said:


> I am sure that some folks can agree with me that these are crazy times and that the images of blatant transgressions and the scale of it we see have been hard to imagine justa few weeks ago.


The "blatant transgression" is debatable. As always in such cases & times, the goal post is permanently moved on, i.e. appropriate "laws" and decrees are issued to justify almost anything, even retrospectively. Or do you think Nazi Germany and Stalin's empire were lawless ?
You would need to direct your attention to your fellow countrymen still living the democratic illusion. I wager thy are not to find here.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-02 10:26:26Reaction Score: 1


You rather have me not post such? To me you "seem" to speak like an armchair warrior. I do not want to "debate" with you. We could do that for a long time. 

Again I pass on what I find a disturbing and subverting situation. If you feel that is "debatable" based on all the knowledge you have in that shoebox under your armchair then I suggest you find a mirror. I am not interested in drawing this out of context.



codis said:


> The "blatant transgression" is debatable.


_@codis_: Let me add one for ya ......and for the historic records.


_Source_


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-02 13:16:44Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> You rather have me not post such? To me you "seem" to speak like an armchair warrior. I do not want to "debate" with you. We could do that for a long time.


Neither do I want or need a debate. The word "seems" indicated an assumption on my side.
If it was not the case, and the extensive involvment of law enforment in unlawful activities does not surprise you, the better.



Bunnyman said:


> Again I pass on what I find a disturbing and subverting situation.


If the above stated does not surprise you, and you studied history in more detail then official textbooks, you will know that very similar happened many times and in many places.
I refrain from "chickens come home to roost" comments, because those were and are still beside the point. Governments never did and never do  "serve the people" or do their will, so blaming the common man falls short.



Bunnyman said:


> If you feel that is "debatable" based on all the knowledge you have in that shoebox under your armchair then I suggest you find a mirror. I am not interested in drawing this out of context.


I would suggest to recall some of the parallels to events in late history (collapse of empires). I think something like that is about tcome to North America. The context I see this in.

Piles of BRICKS mysteriously sprouting up near riot hotspots all over US have journalists demanding answers


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-02 13:59:50Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> True but when we quit being shocked or surprised by the atrocities we witnesses, we quit trying to do anything about them.
> I don't ever want to be the kind of person who can witnesses injustice or cruelty, shrug and say, "oh well, the archons are at it again."
> OTOH, I don't want to be a reactionary, easily manipulated into a planned response. You have to pick your battles and respond with cunning.
> Sun Tzu is a good teacher for that.


So is Miyamoto Musashi.
Wait for your moment. Then take it without any hesitation.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-02 15:28:35Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> Wait for your moment. Then take it without any hesitation.


I always do.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-02 15:31:53Reaction Score: 7




Bunnyman said:


> It's a funny sketch, but the issue of the thread is not funny if you ask me. Maybe you care to elaborate how you think your post relates to this?
> 
> And as an aside, I do not want to single out the Americans as sheeple or stupid. Likely 99% of the world population is no different and have been branded, ringed and tagged and led into this situation.


I do believe part of the answer to "who is rewriting history" is the entertainment industry, as this response to a legitimate question with a movie clip illustrates.

The subtle re-writing of historical events in media for the sake of "artistic license" to make it more exciting, dramatic, etc., is remolding our concepts of how things actually happened and replacing it with perfectly packaged versions that further an agenda of patriotism, family values, military superiority, etc.

For instance, I recently watched the charming PBS series "Durrells in Corfu" based on the autobiography of Jerry Durrell. Then I did some research and found out that the events portrayed in the book were not terribly accurate, many things left out and time lines re-arranged (including the REAL reason they left Korfu), but considering he was still a teenager when he penned his first draft, it's easy to see how that could have happened, we all are guilty of rearranging our past experiences into coherent stories.

But then I ran across other productions of the Durrells' not really quite true story, but with different emphasis on events, characters and historical context that really changed the whole slant of the tale.

To me this is a prime example of the media overwriting history to create more exciting versions of actual events and the viewer's opinion of them is affected by which version you watch.

I also realize that since I've been questioning the official version of history with family and co-workers I am continually provided examples from movie "facts" instead of historical facts. When I point out where the movie differs from actual events it is typically dismissed as just part of the movie-makers interpretation of the facts without the realization that they are defending a lie.

Another observation is the alarming increase of quotes from movies working their way into our everyday speech, replacing any original responses with knee-jerk reactions like "Make my day" or "I'll be back" that are now considered cute and witty comebacks and typically followed by even more inane movie quotes.

Of course, there are production companies out there doing their best to give us accurate portrayal of historical events, but they are typically independent productions that never reach a large audience. 

The only way to resolve the issue is to convince the public-at-large that what they consider harmless entertainment is systematic brainwashing  and threatens their ability to truly understand the world as it is.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-02 15:49:51Reaction Score: 1


Excellent observation, WeeWarrior. I've made the same comments to family/friends regarding television "reality" replacing actual reality. 
For those of us who don't watch much TV, many of the cultural references are completely foreign.
I keep hearing people say, "bye Felicia" (not to me personally) and I can only assume it's another one of those movie lines that society has glommed onto. Sound bytes (and memes) are changing our way of thinking. Critical thinking skills are practically obsolete. If an idea/concept can't be summed up in a sound bytes or meme, people just don't have the attention span to consider it. This makes us all susceptible to clever word manipulation and very gullible.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-02 16:49:28Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Excellent observation, WeeWarrior. I've made the same comments to family/friends regarding television "reality" replacing actual reality.
> For those of us who don't watch much TV, many of the cultural references are completely foreign.
> I keep hearing people say, "bye Felicia" (not to me personally) and I can only assume it's another one of those movie lines that society has glommed onto. Sound bytes (and memes) are changing our way of thinking. Critical thinking skills are practically obsolete. If an idea/concept can't be summed up in a sound bytes or meme, people just don't have the attention span to consider it. This makes us all susceptible to clever word manipulation and very gullible.


Precisely.

What's even more alarming to me is that although I do my best to limit my media exposure and see through the illusion, I still find myself falling into the trap of using flippant movie quotes as a response to some inane remarks. When I catch myself doing it, I consider what I would have said if I didn't have that handy phrase at hand. This exercise has showed me how these quotes tend to derail any intelligent conversation of a topic instead of enriching it. 

It is also tempting to illustrate talking points with movie clips that make the same point, but chances are the overall storyline of that same movie supports some arguments that contradict your original point.

Anyway, it's a legitimate issue that needs to be addressed ASAP since we have just witnessed the power of the media to change lives worldwide in a single season.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-02 17:10:09Reaction Score: 7


People love their TV shows so I don't think we'll be seeing an end to the programming any time soon.

When I was in 6th grade we were given an assignment to write a paper arguing for or against having television in school and why we thought so. Teacher would read our short essays, maintaining anonymity.

Turns out I was the only one in the class arguing against television in the classroom because, although it can be an excellent tool for education, it's too powerful a tool of indoctrination to be allowed in an environment designed (supposedly) to make one think.

When the teacher got around to reading my response she read a few lines, looked directly at me and said, "really whitewave?" So much for anonymity.

I'm a horrible person to watch TV with as I continually point out the logical errors and all the points where you have to put your brain on hold just to follow the storyline. I enjoy a little mindless entertainment once in a while but I can see the changes in societal movements and cultural values wrought by TV over my lifetime and it's not been for the better. They don't call it "programming" for nothing.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-02 19:19:53Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> So is Miyamoto Musashi.
> Wait for your moment. Then take it without any hesitation.


I really enjoy Miyamoto.  He was tall for his time, and had extremely long arms - or at least longer than most of his fellow Japanese.  So he had special swords made that were longer by far than normal. That length plus his arm length, meant that he could stand further back and still slice your throat.  Anyone who argued that he was cheating by using longer swords, would have to deal with his greater skills as well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-02 19:31:30Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I really enjoy Miyamoto.  He was tall for his time, and had extremely long arms - or at least longer than most of his fellow Japanese.  So he had special swords made that were longer by far than normal. That length plus his arm length, meant that he could stand further back and still slice your throat.  Anyone who argued that he was cheating by using longer swords, would have to deal with his greater skills as well.


Loved the historical fiction by Yoshikawa. And the samurai trilogy films by Inagaki. Toshiro Mifune was also large, and perfect for the role. Love all of his Kurosawa films.
Tried reading "The Book of the Five Rings" again a few days ago. Like the history part, but the strategy seemed hollow, like he'd just made up names for all of the moves he'd ever done, not like you could practice them. Bruce Lee was similar with his adaptability. Switching styles. Creating his own.
Anyway, I came to the conclusion, which you get when you watch Mifune, that Musashi was a brute. Bigger, stronger, more aggressive... He really didn't have much need for strategy. Just how to start.
He was enthusiastic and driven though! His paintings and sculpture are impressive as well.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-02 21:36:03Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Loved the historical fiction by Yoshikawa. And the samurai trilogy films by Inagaki. Toshiro Mifune was also large, and perfect for the role. Love all of his Kurosawa films.
> Tried reading "The Book of the Five Rings" again a few days ago. Like the history part, but the strategy seemed hollow, like he'd just made up names for all of the moves he'd ever done, not like you could practice them. Bruce Lee was similar with his adaptability. Switching styles. Creating his own.
> Anyway, I came to the conclusion, which you get when you watch Mifune, that Musashi was a brute. Bigger, stronger, more aggressive... He really didn't have much need for strategy. Just how to start.
> He was enthusiastic and driven though! His paintings and sculpture are impressive as well.


Yes, its his zen mixture of ferocity and gentleness (art). And he wrote poetry as well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-02 22:09:59Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> People love their TV shows so I don't think we'll be seeing an end to the programming any time soon.
> 
> When I was in 6th grade we were given an assignment to write a paper arguing for or against having television in school and why we thought so. Teacher would read our short essays, maintaining anonymity.
> 
> ...


OMG, that made me LOL at work, I can so relate! 

I know I must annoy people to no end when they watch TV with me. Since I spent time on movie crews, I can't help but see things like the camera angles, lighting techniques and background props -- which I am always pointing out and subsequently ruining the illusion! 

I also pick apart story lines, play "guess the villain" at the start of a crime show and react poorly to the big finale. While one one level I consider it rather rude behavior, on another level I feel like I am providing a service by snapping people out of a hypnotic trance!

I am, however, respectful at theaters and admittedly sometimes I get so swept up in a story I also fall for the illusion -- but then I can't wait to see it again to see how they did it!

Bet it would be a blast to watch a cheezy movie together, eh?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-03 04:54:59Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I keep hearing people say, "bye Felicia"


Hells bells, my son was saying it over and over again today while playing videogames. Started to drive me crazy. I'm officially old enough now too that I don't even know or care what it is referencing.

But now I'll probably look it up. Thanks, Felicia! (Think I did that wrong...)

Edit: it's referencing the movie "Friday"? Cripes. What the hell is wrong with kids these days?!


whitewave said:


> They don't call it "programming" for nothing.


I remember when I first really realized it was called "programming." I laughed and then didn't really watch anything for awhile.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-03 05:30:11Reaction Score: 0


We can ascribe many effects and symptoms. I think it is quite obvious that tv, social media, agencies, secret services, governments etc. are straw-men. Or tools as you will. The question is what or who is behind all this? Is ownership of these straw-men and straw-entities by a dominant group of a certain affiliation a Q? Is it an ethical or indoctrinated no-go? No question there. I see that even my posted thread start video has been removed. I see a pattern. No wait, I am being hammered with it.

If you have a history of your chosen people having been thrown out of more then a hundred countries, If your book declares all other races subservient to yours, If it says that lying and cheating and even killing those sub-races is all allowed.... How much brain power does one have to utilize to connect dots? Call me what you want. Not my book, not my doctrine, not my actions.


_Source_

__
_Source_

_List of Jewish American politicians_ - This excludes the crypto-folk. You do not have to try hard to point them out.



They are trying to clean up the dna mongrels for "future generations".


_Source_


_Source_


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-03 11:09:18Reaction Score: 0




Klenas said:


> I don’t think this would change much really. If animals have souls - animals still eat animals.


I don't think that this does justice to the thread topic. But I have been wrong once or twice before and I should add guilty as well.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-03 12:16:59Reaction Score: 0




Klenas said:


> I think that whoever is rewriting the history know much more about the world we live in than we do. So in order find out who is rewriting the history, first we must find out what the truth of the reality is.


Indeed. I suggest you listen to some of the materials I posted in this thread so far especially about the same trickery they pulled in Germany that we now see in the US including many familiar names of the lead actors. One has already been censored so I suggest you don't wait too long. Their reach is seemingly limitless.


----------



## tigermouse (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TigermouseDate: 2020-06-03 13:50:02Reaction Score: 1




Klenas said:


> I don’t think this would change much really. If animals have souls - animals still eat animals.
> Btw I do believe that the thinking process is outside of brain which functions like some sort of antenna however it is capable of autopiloting the body. We can do quite difficult tasks autopiloting actually. Driving is the most obvious example. I guess most drivers had the experience of “waking up” to realize they don’t remember the last couple of km/miles
> 
> Also I think this would explain brain damage effects, which materialists love so much. Well, guess what - if you broke the antenna on the TV set - it wouldn’t work properly and this wouldn't not prove that the antenna was the source of the TV programs.
> ...


Those that rewrite history are the same as those that have planned it and failed. If they're plans went perfectly there would be no need. Seems they use bad maths shoddy science and alot of ego arse kissing to do so. There are difering types of inteligence and those in the positions of power that are able to rewrite history, but have subscribed to there own infexible mythology and  sociological and scientific belife systems are far more likely to need to.
 I also have to agree with your last paragraph and thanks for bringing it up. There are many 'shame on you ' shamens wandering around these days holding meditations and ceramonys they know nothing about. It feels they dont know what they are spreading. I lived in a very esoteric part of the world for most of my life and you need a good 'bullshit filter' to avoid the dark ones smiles. 
Yet there is an alternative  to meditation and thats juggling and movement flow state. much better safer and in control. any way sorry to have derailed the thred there.
Forgive the expletives , some times its the only way.  and spelling haha.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-03 16:37:43Reaction Score: 0




Klenas said:


> One of the things I dislike about this forum is when you post videos like that, so that no link is available to the source and I have to watch on small screen.


Every video I post has the source link under it.



Klenas said:


> Where is the other video though?


Don't know what you are referring to.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-06-03 17:40:19Reaction Score: 0




Klenas said:


> I don’t think this would change much really. If animals have souls - animals still eat animals.
> Btw I do believe that the thinking process is outside of brain which functions like some sort of antenna however it is capable of autopiloting the body. We can do quite difficult tasks autopiloting actually. Driving is the most obvious example. I guess most drivers had the experience of “waking up” to realize they don’t remember the last couple of km/miles
> 
> Also I think this would explain brain damage effects, which materialists love so much. Well, guess what - if you broke the antenna on the TV set - it wouldn’t work properly and this wouldn't not prove that the antenna was the source of the TV programs.
> ...


I have read that some lucid dreaming practitioners experience some kind of multi tentacled creature or creatures at some point just after "sleep" onset or in some other sleep phase like REM. Some people have a very difficult time getting rid of that "effect". My guess is its mostly right after sleep onset. I used to play around with super high resolution semi conscious imagery just for fun (not very successfully) then "after" I read about the tentacled monster actually experienced that right at sleep onset. Could have been just the power of suggestion of course but still that was enough to make me focus on the *delights of everyday awareness!* One interesting connection is to bizarre creature imagery like found in HP Lovecraft writings which are similar to this tentacled menace.  Some hollywood movies also feature creatures like these.

My guess is its possible our minds are connected and accessed through a currently unknown space/time dimension or two perhaps just to harness our spare immense collective computation power in some way, either for our own collective benefit or some other agent - or both. Nothing too sinister perhaps. Just a need to borrow our brain power via time sharing.

This might sound bizarre but the reason why quantum computer processing works almost certainly is that a quantum processing algorithm and a quantum programming equipment distributes the problem over an incredibly large number of nearly identical dimensions. The problem is solved courtesy of these other dimensions. So here infinite dimensions are accessed and the entire physics community is now dealing with that. So its not too much of a jump from infinite dimensions down to a few extra.  So we currently "are" accessing other dimensions via quantum processing. It stands to reason that other agents may be accessing our minds for problem solving advantages.

The other interesting thing is the types of problems we are posing that can be solved with these infinite extra dimensions is limited. Another reason to access our minds which are hugely more capable than any computer for many types of problems.

Any attempt to consciously control our own minds any time after sleep onset might upset this collective mind processing. At some point and especially if we get too close to the workings of that process - a "gentle" warning might be issued.  The freaky creatures that HP Lovecraft created might have been those he actually witnessed while dozing or deeper sleeping.

To give some idea of how challenging some very simple problems are to solve I read that its easy to create logic problems in say around 300 characters that would take the equivalent of 10^81 (number of atoms in this universe) computers to solve in a reasonable amount of time like 24 hours. These challenges would exist for even the most advanced civilizations. So the question would be for them how to create a computing network that large or much larger if much more advanced and time/power consuming problems needed to be solved.

Now if "sheep" could be created via appropriate genetic/social/political means with minds as advanced as ours maybe all of our computations would be our own - no need for us to solve others' problems in our sleep or deflected awareness.

Microtubles "outside" the brain, if they can compute might be where the real time sharing action is and they are much easier to access than through our skulls.  https://www.quantumconsciousness.org/sites/default/files/Quantum computation in brain microtubules - Hameroff.pdf

I agree about being very dubious about meditation. Its much easier and safer to take something like a bit of alcohol or herbs while "reflecting" if you need to relax a bit.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-03 18:05:16Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> I will leave it up to you to form your own conclusions.


Works fine over here.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-03 18:22:37Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> We can ascribe many effects and symptoms. I think it is quite obvious that tv, social media, agencies, secret services, governments etc. are straw-men. Or tools as you will. The question is what or who is behind all this? Is ownership of these straw-men and straw-entities by a dominant group of a certain affiliation a Q? Is it an ethical or indoctrinated no-go? No question there. I see that even my posted thread start video has been removed. I see a pattern. No wait, I am being hammered with it.
> 
> If you have a history of your chosen people having been thrown out of more then a hundred countries, If your book declares all other races subservient to yours, If it says that lying and cheating and even killing those sub-races is all allowed.... How much brain power does one have to utilize to connect dots? Call me what you want. Not my book, not my doctrine, not my actions.
> 
> ...


I'm not Jewish, and I am not a lover of their actions, especially the way they brutalize the Palestinians.
I also am not Catholic, and I am not a lover of many of the things that they did, historically.
However, my personal opinion is that by getting us to attack Jews, or Catholics, or attacking
another Protestant group because they don't follow exactly the same script that our group does,
is simply an easy and cheap way for the ones that are indeed rewriting history, to control us.
By pitting us against each other, instead of uniting to find the answer to this and many other questions.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: greatshakesDate: 2020-06-03 21:36:07Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> Any attempt to consciously control our own minds any time after sleep onset might upset this collective mind processing. At some point and especially if we get too close to the workings of that process - a "gentle" warning might be issued.


I've done a lot of "lucid dreaming" and can confirm that when you test the limits of the dream scenario, hostile beings sometimes show up and, in my interpretation, attempt to scare you back into normal sleep or wake you up. By "test the limits" I mean doing such things as running around saying "this is a dream," denying that the situation you find yourself in is real, or throwing a monkey wrench into whatever is going on. I think the dream is to some extent a theatrical projection -- it seems a lot like a rapidly changing stage with scripted scenarios -- and you get punished for breaking character. Much like real life! Interestingly, I was most strongly attacked when I tried to meditate in a lucid state inside a dream -- giant toothed balloon like entities came slowly rolling over the landscape and surrounded me. I've never seen a tentacled being inside,  but that may be because the entities seem to incarnate opportunistically into shapes furnished by the individual dreamer's imagination. I strongly feel that our waking world is very likely to be a kind of dream. So paying close attention to what happens inside when we sleep can be extremely enlightening. 

And as to who is writing the dream? I strongly suspect that it's me -- some part of me I can't access consciously. 

Perhaps the world is the same, and the hard, fated, material side of the experience is an expression of parts of ourselves that lie below, within, outside of, or alongside normal consciousness.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-04 06:03:40Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> I'm not Jewish, and I am not a lover of their actions, especially the way they brutalize the Palestinians.


I agree with what you are saying. I think that if you follow the leads that can be known (and I find it hard to imagine that those lead rolers would let themselves be framed), you may clearly see a certain group. Zionists, who threw allot of Jewish folk under the train as well. Are they all crypto-jews? Maybe. Are they Phoenicians? Maybe. They are good at their game and have been at it for some time to perfect it.

Division and infiltration seems to be their mode. Do I root for their tactics? I will leave that up to your imagination. Should we shame ourselves for speaking obvious truths like we seemingly have been indoctrinated to do by one of their tools reward and punishment? Follow that line of moral delusion subservience and we will be kept deep under their control of divide and conquer.

Do you have any analysis on the video material I posted in this thread? Their book, their rules, their game, historic events, Rothshild, Jewzuitz, Russia, Germany, Israel and now US etc?

Life as I feel it is indeed a game. Strange, a hostile place and full of players. I never had a feeling that the Zionists were on my team. No kumbaya for me. In this realm one is being called a racist for calling a racist a racist. Thats my $1.44

As an aside, I do not follow any cult. I am a racist however. I was born in to a protestant tribe, hooked-up with caucasian gal from a catholic tribe and created some aryan kids to move on and hook-up with an asian gal from a islamic tribe and create a dna-mongrel. I have lived on several continents and never felt anywhere "at home". I refer only two people as friends. One from the NA Mi'kmaq tribe and the other Kurdish Zaza-Alevi tribe.

Diversity is inherent to this place. The need for identity (Maslov) instills sentiment and agenda's in most. Creating networks or hive minds as you will. Families, Interest groups, communities, Nationalities, race, skin colour, religions etc. This human desire is heavily used and abused. Heck, in Indonesia one is frequently confronted with stickers on cars of the likes of "the black car club of Indonesia" etc.

Here is an article of some historical perspective on how the Zionist machine works for example.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Nova ScotianDate: 2020-06-05 00:08:33Reaction Score: 0




tupperaware said:


> Is it possible that history is heavily influenced by people and cultures just a bit smarter than others? Just by being say 6 IQ points on average smarter over say 3 thousand years results at some point in a culture having its hidden grasp around the neck of the world? Sorry to be overly dramatic there - its hyperbole. Or maybe its also a function of some of their customs and culture control features.
> 
> This wiki page reviews the genetic and environmental reasons why "Btilfobaj" are over represented in many influence and control areas.
> 
> ...


Average ashkenazi IQ of 106 is just a meme. Average IQ of Israel is in the 90's. Heavily biased sampling can produce similar results in any population.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-05 00:47:21Reaction Score: 1




Nova Scotian said:


> Average ashkenazi IQ of 106 is just a meme. Average IQ of Israel is in the 90's. Heavily biased sampling can produce similar results in any population.


I don't believe that I have seen anything published, anywhere, (professionally) that does not reflect an average IQ of the high 90s for the Jews in Israel.   Of course, in Britain and the States, their averages would rank around the high mark for those countries - say 102 - 106.   But that's just a few individuals.

The Jews probably score higher on the portions that  regurgitate what we have been force fed in schools, since they are terrific at studying; but the other sections, those where you have to work with imaginary languages, or perform math that is outside of the norms, is where the higher scorers begin to shine.  IMHO


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-06-05 01:22:19Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I don't believe that I have seen anything published, anywhere, (professionally) that does not reflect an average IQ of the high 90s for the Jews in Israel.   Of course, in Britain and the States, their averages would rank around the high mark for those countries - say 102 - 106.   But that's just a few individuals.
> 
> The Jews probably score higher on the portions that  regurgitate what we have been force fed in schools, since they are terrific at studying; but the other sections, those where you have to work with imaginary languages, or perform math that is outside of the norms, is where the higher scorers begin to shine.  IMHO



Jews are over represented in many seemingly high IQ professions. Many say IQ tests don't test intelligence. I think what they mean is that it does not test IQ "well".  Math, Law and Medicine emphasize short and long term memory among other things. Perhaps Jews for *both* social and genetic reasons have just a bit more memory storage and recall assets than other cultures.  After all, the genes evolving over many generations towards easier memorization of the all important 613 mitzvots would confer major benefits in memory intensive professions like medicine.


Way #49: Organize Your Mind
"In Judaism, a classic system of organization is to memorize all 613 mitzvot. Maimonides' _Mishneh Torah_, for example, organizes the 613 mitzvot into 83 sections, collated into 14 volumes.

What's the value of memorizing this list? This gives you 613 "file folders" in which to place any new piece of wisdom. For example, if you gain an insight into the harmony of nature, you can file it under the mitzvah "to know that God is one." Or if you find a new way to help homeless people, you can file it under the mitzvah of _tzedakah_, charity.

With this method, you'll understand life altogether differently. You'll see the genius of how one piece connects to another. And that tool will benefit you forever."

It sounds to me that a large reason why Jews are over represented in many high brow areas might just be that most of those have memorized the 613 mitzvot or the equivalent.  That would be an interesting study.

My father-in-law was a top level surgeon, and college professor. I think a large part of his success was that his memory for detail and stories was incredible. The problem was it seemed like he was a bit deficient in abstract thought. Almost all of my conversation recollections are of endless "stories" repeated over the years with little variation.  He did not memorize the 613 Mitzvots. Would he did was memorize thousands of little details needed to become a doctor out of sheer will power. But after memorizing in a hierarchical fashion all those details the subsequent memory benefits are the same.

Many have heard of the benefits of mind maps. There are many "apps" for that.  Could it be that Jews have a more natural inclination for efficient mind mapping the world? 

The goal is to explain the proven over representation of Jews in many professions.  Here is a very long winded attempt - The Chosen Few: A New Explanation of Jewish Success

I say its all about memorizing the 613 Mitzvot! Could it be that simple?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-05 03:05:29Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Cripes. What the hell is wrong with kids these days?


Careful or pretty soon you'll be hollering, "you kids get off my lawn!"


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-05 03:19:47Reaction Score: 0




tupperaware said:


> Jews are over represented in many seemingly high IQ professions. Many say IQ tests don't test intelligence. I think what they mean is that it does not test IQ "well".  Math, Law and Medicine emphasize short and long term memory among other things. Perhaps Jews for *both* social and genetic reasons have just a bit more memory storage and recall assets than other cultures.  After all, the genes evolving over many generations towards easier memorization of the all important 613 mitzvots would confer major benefits in memory intensive professions like medicine.
> 
> 
> Way #49: Organize Your Mind
> ...


Yes, I believe that it can be just that simple.   Also having to remember the Torah, and in the early periods their oral history was passed on from person to person.  They also had to learn and speak a multitude of languages - which I also believe helps tremendously in that respect.  Same thing with the Scandinavians - they passed on their oral history for thousands of years, and by custom they speak many languages.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-05 04:14:42Reaction Score: 0


Israel is closer to curing Alzheimer's than anyone else in the world.

An Israeli Scientist Paves the Way to Alzheimer’s Cure, One Algorithm at a Time

They're leading the world in reversing desertification.

Gardening and Farming Like Israel - FlatCity Farms

Nobel prizes have been awarded to over 900 individuals, of whom at least 20% were Jews although the Jewish population comprises less than 0.2% of the world's population. (Wiki)

I find it difficult to blame an entire group for the bad behavior of certain members of that group.

My mother went to Israel and was surprised to find most residents there were not particularly religious at all.
My lifetime friend went and was surprised to find Palestinians living in Israel, getting medical care there, etc.

Is it possible we're being fed a load of propaganda scapegoating the Jews by the real globalists?

I don't know if forum member Shem Tov is Jewish (name suggests it) but, if so, maybe he could weigh in on the subject?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-05 05:05:45Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> The goal is to explain the proven over representation of Jews in many professions. Here is a very long winded attempt - The Chosen Few: A New Explanation of Jewish Success
> 
> I say its all about memorizing the 613 Mitzvot! Could it be that simple?


Perhaps, but could it be that "chosen" means what it means? A relative small club making sure that "their" are installed in key positions to further an agenda instead of super human capabilities by utilizing the 613 mitzvot system?



Bunnyman said:


> Do you have any analysis on the video material I posted in this thread? Their book, their rules, their game, historic events, Rothshild, Jewzuitz, Russia, Germany, Israel and now US etc?


I understand that people do not want to burn their fingers on this topic. The system has been succesfully implemented and internalized. And it is oh so clear how tip toeing over the questions at hand shows exactly my point. I do not not mind what others hold me for. I know myself and what I stand for. I ask myself questions and accept uncomfortable answers if they are grounded in truth.


whitewave said:


> Is it possible we're being fed a load of propaganda scapegoating the Jews by the real globalists?


That is what I am posing. Having a look at who those globalists are or pretend to be today and yesterday will answer many questions. You will find chains of dynasties, stringing together people from a certain group in power positions in all sectors.


Jim Duyer said:


> Yes, I believe that it can be just that simple. Also having to remember the Torah, and in the early periods their oral history was passed on from person to person.


All the muslims learning to recite their book must develop capabilities far beyond our imaginations then?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-06-05 06:13:43Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> Perhaps, but could it be that "chosen" means what it means? A relative small club making sure that "their" are installed in key positions to further an agenda instead of super human capabilities by utilizing the 613 mitzvot system?
> 
> 
> I understand that people do not want to burn their fingers on this topic. The system has been succesfully implemented and internalized. And it is oh so clear how tip toeing over the questions at hand shows exactly my point. I do not not mind what others hold me for. I know myself and what I stand for. I ask myself questions and accept uncomfortable answers if they are grounded in truth.
> ...


The article I posted details why memorizing the 613 mitzvots creates folders for storing just about anything under their unique and presumably memorable "labels". I haven't read the mitzvots but the idea is similar to when I was a young lad with my first thesaurus. This was organized with words for the most abstract concepts first. Then less abstract from there all the way down to "rutabaga". I had thought of the value of memorizing what I recall might have been around 40 English conceptual words as my mental folders. Never finished that project.

Another very interesting set of unique folders I later thought about would be to memorize say 1000 of Piet Heins best Grooks. I recall he wrote around 7000.  One of his Grooks is "Who am I to deny that maybe God is me?" and "Life is like a pineapple, sweet and undefinable.". I made it to around 15.
Grooks of Piet Hein

The mnemonic set of things to memorize for easier memorization down the road, needs to be worthy of that effort, relatively simple and instructive so memorizing verse after verse in a book probably would not work.

I like your idea of superhuman results from memorizing a set of memory scaffolds.  There could be better optimized scaffolds that when memorized young enough provide a major edge in learning.

Such a scaffold arrangement could be the metapatterns in the book called.... "Metapatterns by Tyler Volk.  If I had more kids I would probably figure out how to immerse them in the metapatterns.  Patterns to live by.

I did experiment a bit still. I have two kids. With #1 at around age 15 days I walked him around the kitchen having him smell nearly every spice in the cupboard - except the really spicy ones of course.  The other kid did not get the tour.  The first kid turned out to be a super taster very early on.  The other a super non taster until around 13 years. Not a very large sample size but still interesting.  Maybe one son is mapping memories to odors?  Scent-sational! 8 Toys to Stimulate Your Tot's Sense of Smell


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-05 07:31:05Reaction Score: 1


Yes I agree, our sensory tools are the mediums between the program and the programmable mind apparatus. Or we are formed by our experiences. And that process is reciprocal.

But, I do not see all the above as an argument that the thread topic and my suppositions on an agenda of a certain group pertaining to a stolen history and future, as has been a topic of many a thread on this form, should be flooded by a supposition that  a certain group in this realm perfected the art of memory, are therefor proportionally able to rise to higher positions in public life due to their increased capacity (aka uber-mensch qualities) even if such could be proven to be the case. To me we are talking "what we know or are able to know but refuse to discuss" against "what we do not know".


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-06-05 07:41:35Reaction Score: 7


What if the advantage Jews gain is because they are learning something in line with reality (ie nutritious), whereas we are learning a bunch of BS (ie un-nutritious eg cardboard)?  That all we really need to do is follow our interests as dictated by our heart rather than being force fed total crap for the first 20 years of our life?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-05 23:43:09Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> Perhaps, but could it be that "chosen" means what it means? A relative small club making sure that "their" are installed in key positions to further an agenda instead of super human capabilities by utilizing the 613 mitzvot system?
> 
> 
> I understand that people do not want to burn their fingers on this topic. The system has been succesfully implemented and internalized. And it is oh so clear how tip toeing over the questions at hand shows exactly my point. I do not not mind what others hold me for. I know myself and what I stand for. I ask myself questions and accept uncomfortable answers if they are grounded in truth.
> ...


I have to plead complete ignorance here.   I had a close friend who was Jewish, when I was growing up. I spent quite a bit of time at his house and with his family.  His example I could discuss.  And I had more than one Jewish friend, but he I knew better than most.   And one of the things that impacted most upon me was that he studied, and I mean way more than I or my other friends did.

BUT, and here comes the ignorance.  I neither then, nor now, know any Muslims.  Just never had the chance
before I left the states 25 years ago, and not many of them (almost none) here. So it's more of a not personally knowing rather than not wanting to know.  I've only read about a fourth of the Koran, and in English. My understanding is that you really cannot "get" the Koran unless you read it in Arabic.  That's not going to happen for me.   But from what I did read it is not as complicated as what the Jews need to learn.  I could be wrong.


Feralimal said:


> What if the advantage Jews gain is because they are learning something in line with reality (ie nutritious), whereas we are learning a bunch of BS (ie un-nutritious eg cardboard)?  That all we really need to do is follow our interests as dictated by our heart rather than being force fed total crap for the first 20 years of our life?


I am one of the group that honestly believes that Americans at least have been undergoing a process of dumbing-down, at least in the public schools, and for more than three decades. They seem to have concluded that it would be easier for them, and the end product (us worker class) would be just as able to do what they were told with less to learn, and so they proceeded along that path.  Had I not had a voracious appetite for reading and researching on my own, I probably would have ended up alongside them.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-06 00:47:47Reaction Score: 1


There are smart people who did not study much and less smart people who studied lots. There are people in circumstances that allow for intellectual development and some don't. As far as I see it it is not different for the group of jewish people. One could generalize traits of certain groups, but that in itself does it not make it representative of truth.

The question here is which group holds the keys to the manipulative machinations of our past and present. I do point my finger at the jewish faith group, as I feel that it is obvious that the controllers/manipulators/parasites predominantly operate under the Jewishness cloak. However, I hope that I was clear that I feel that the jewish faith group was infiltrated and subverted by a group called zionists. The latter group seem to have a long term agenda and may have gone under many names in our past and are known to have morphed exterior recognizable traits such as names, religion, customs, political affiliations etc. and as such seem to be playing the game on a level that conventional cultures are unable to recognize.

I repeat: Having a look at who those globalists are or pretend to be today and yesterday will answer many questions. You will find chains of dynasties, stringing together people from a certain group in power positions in all sectors.

Whatever the reasons, I think that we can agree on the fact that we live in a realm where there is a struggle for subjugation of the many for the benefit and domination of few. This smaller group is operating as a unit. As history has shown us, no means is left unused if it meets their ends. That includes mass murder, sowing division, fomenting wars, extortion etc. Does that mean they are smarter than the rest of us? I think it all comes down to morality. And that may be the purpose of this game or it may be our demise.
Let me add this for example. What are your thoughts on his conduct in light of the forgoing? Ya think he is just an artsy poetic fella?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-06 04:01:17Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> There are smart people who did not study much and less smart people who studied lots. There are people in circumstances that allow for intellectual development and some don't. As far as I see it it is not different for the group of jewish people. One could generalize traits of certain groups, but that in itself does it not make it representative of truth.
> 
> The question here is which group holds the keys to the manipulative machinations of our past and present. I do point my finger at the jewish faith group, as I feel that it is obvious that the controllers/manipulators/parasites predominantly operate under the Jewishness cloak. However, I hope that I was clear that I feel that the jewish faith group was infiltrated and subverted by a group called zionists. The latter group seem to have a long term agenda and may have gone under many names in our past and are known to have morphed exterior recognizable traits such as names, religion, customs, political affiliations etc. and as such seem to be playing the game on a level that conventional cultures are unable to recognize.
> 
> ...


I think he's like most politicians running for re-election.  He provides what he believes the people would like to hear.  IF there was nothing inside the people that are listening to him, nothing that vibrated inside and told them that "yes, he is speaking the truth here", then he would fail.  They listen, he wins. Simple.

I have already gone on record with my opinion about the wall, Trump, and illegal immigration in general. And if you wish to label it as anything other than illegal immigration, then you would have to change the laws in nearly every country in the world - because they all have that same idea about people that enter without permission. That is the truth.  

But what I have said, and believe, is that we should have no borders.  No borders at all.  Merely check people for criminal records, and let the rest come in as they wish. However, and this is a big however, they must take citizenship within 90 days or leave.  And if they take free citizenship, then they must pay taxes and be subject to the same rules as the rest of the Americans.

No free rides.  No free medical, schools, hand-outs, etc. Nothing that the other citizens do not have.
How many would actually agree to that?   Most?  Think carefully.  

Because the idea is to go to a foreign country, make big bucks, send the money home, return to wealth in the old lands.  In the meantime, not paying anything back to the country you are sucking it in from.   And whining like a little girl if you get caught.     Realistically, that's the truth.

So I say welcome them in.  Work beside them.  Pay taxes, do military service, vote, jury duty, public service, and all the obligations that comes with that ticket of citizenship.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-06-06 05:39:21Reaction Score: 2


I generally agree, but this is unclear to me : 





Bunnyman said:


> As history has shown us, no means is left unused if it meets their ends. That includes mass murder, sowing division, fomenting wars, extortion etc.


I think they stop short of actual violence, but then allow whatever they have set up to fall as it may.  Eg George Floyd for me is a perfect example.  The George Floyd death seems clearly faked, but the riots are real - they create an event, encourage us to believe its real, and see what happens.  Weaponised dramatics, rather than actual murder, war etc.  And I apply that 'hoax' concept to wars, geo-politics (I mean, how coordinated was the CV event?) , much of science, most current events, etc.  Dramatics, not reality, to make us do it to ourselves.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-06 06:03:00Reaction Score: 1




Bunnyman said:


> There are smart people who did not study much and less smart people who studied lots. There are people in circumstances that allow for intellectual development and some don't. As far as I see it it is not different for the group of jewish people. One could generalize traits of certain groups, but that in itself does it not make it representative of truth.
> 
> The question here is which group holds the keys to the manipulative machinations of our past and present. I do point my finger at the jewish faith group, as I feel that it is obvious that the controllers/manipulators/parasites predominantly operate under the Jewishness cloak. However, I hope that I was clear that I feel that the jewish faith group was infiltrated and subverted by a group called zionists. The latter group seem to have a long term agenda and may have gone under many names in our past and are known to have morphed exterior recognizable traits such as names, religion, customs, political affiliations etc. and as such seem to be playing the game on a level that conventional cultures are unable to recognize.
> 
> ...


Bit of hypocrisy there since he's importing tens of thousands of Muslims into the country from places like Mynamar. If he just wanted to increase our dwindling population he could import all the persecuted and tortured Christians that are living (and dying) in fear from Muslim countries.


Feralimal said:


> I generally agree, but this is unclear to me :
> I think they stop short of actual violence, but then allow whatever they have set up to fall as it may.  Eg George Floyd for me is a perfect example.  The George Floyd death seems clearly faked, but the riots are real - they create an event, encourage us to believe its real, and see what happens.  Weaponised dramatics, rather than actual murder, war etc.  And I apply that 'hoax' concept to wars, geo-politics (I mean, how coordinated was the CV event?) , much of science, most current events, etc.  Dramatics, not reality, to make us do it to ourselves.


Making things mandatory is not letting us do it to ourselves. Look up the meaning of the word Democide. Governments are deadly. Mass murder level. They in no way stop short of violence. They can only BE government by threat of force.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-06-06 07:50:05Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Making things mandatory is not letting us do it to ourselves. Look up the meaning of the word Democide. Governments are deadly. Mass murder level. They in no way stop short of violence. They can only BE government by threat of force.


Have you witnessed governments being deadly?  Mass murdering?


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-06-06 10:04:22Reaction Score: 2




Bunnyman said:


> I feel that the jewish faith group was infiltrated and subverted by a group called zionists.


Not forgetting the *The Perversion of Judaism* by the Sabbatean-Frankists and their subsequent infiltration of just about every organisation that's currently working against us today. They are the Kabbalistic-Jewish version of what Christians refer to as satanists.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-06 14:43:01Reaction Score: 1


_@Jim Duyer_, You quote my post which core obviously is thread related and calls out a certain group as the driving force behind the rewriting of history and are still doing so and you reply with your thoughts on US immigration policies?! You are certainly entitled to do so. I just wonder why? Do you have any thoughts on why the jews have been expelled from more then one hundred countries in the past?



Jim Duyer said:


> I think he's like most politicians running for re-election. He provides what he believes the people would like to hear. IF there was nothing inside the people that are listening to him, nothing that vibrated inside and told them that "yes, he is speaking the truth here", then he would fail. They listen, he wins. Simple.


I agree that the video shows a nice section of empty head bobbers and they likely think that Trump's poetic streak alludes to immigrants as the venom that creeps into the US. To me it seems that they do not realize that the stooge is an actor and the people that really pull the strings that make him move disclose truth through allegories and that this poem alludes to their (now not so) hidden power who have been taken in by your home country and have been able to usurp all power.

Take for example Trump walking out of the White house for a photo op at the church damaged and boarded up in "the riots". Holding up a bible and being asked if it is his bible, he replies: "it's a bible". He continues his old rhetoric of how America will be great again. What is the message here? I see him signaling to his masters that he is on track playing shiva by destroying the old worn down religions.

Trump "identifies" as a Presbyterian. Interesting... You saw his photo at the waling wall? Yeah that's what Presbyterians do. Just having a look at the variety of religious flavors they like to be identified with in the Trump family is a head scratcher for some.  Looking into his background is not less revealing and here too you can just follow his progenitors to connect some dots.

According to wiki, in 2012 about a maximum of 2.6% of Americans where of jewish ancestry. Have a look at the video below to see the severely disproportionate number of people in power positions around Trump (holding the strings). Can you figure out the percentage against "other" groups involved? I do not even start about the crypto guys such as Pence.


_Source_


Feralimal said:


> Have you witnessed governments being deadly? Mass murdering?


Let alone alleged events such as the holloclause, Palestinians and many alleged war casualty, one only has to look at the number of targeted population by pharmaceuticals and other (chemical) food industries that kill (yes targeted because they know what they are producing) millions world wide.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-06 14:51:49Reaction Score: 2




Bunnyman said:


> _@Jim Duyer_, You quote my post which core obviously is thread related and calls out a certain group as the driving force behind the rewriting of history and are still doing so and you reply with your thoughts on US immigration policies?! You are certainly entitled to do so. I just wonder why? Do you have any thoughts on why the jews have been expelled from more then one hundred countries in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have too many thoughts, Bunnyman, but I have evidence instead.
There was a group of nomads.  Sheep herders and goat stealers mainly.  They roamed around the area of modern Syria and parts of Turkey and Lebanon.  They decided they wanted Sumeria.  The Sumerians built a 140 mile long wall to keep them out.  They went around it.   They then took power.  They changed the female gods to male gods.  They instituted loans at high interest rates, when previously loans were made between friends.  They removed the laws of paying recompense for damages, and instituted ones that claim an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. They brought down one of the greatest civilizations ever established.  Those people were called the Amorites. But the Egyptians called them thieves, the Akkadians said they were not humans, and the Sumerians commented that they would not know what to do with grain, let alone know how to eat it.  That is the family of Abraham and Terah and sons.  That is your modern Hebrews.  Any of this can be easily confirmed via wikipedia or any good encyclopedia.  
So that's the type of people you are dealing with.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-06 15:07:56Reaction Score: 1


Hmm yah. I do not even always take my own perceptions as "evidence". But I take your word for it that you do. I came to see anything that has not been personally witnessed or experienced as second hand information that can hardly ever be objective truth. If you would have "evidence" or "truth" who was who allegedly some bucketful of years ago, I would expect you to also at least have evidence and truth about who you are, where you are, what life is etc. I have only ran into three kinds of people. The ones that hang onto dogmas, the ones that are not occupied with truth on that level and the ones that procrastinate but admit that we really do not no much of nothing.

You seem very disinterested with the topic of this thread and the evidences and questions posed.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-06 17:15:17Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> Hmm yah. I do not even always take my own perceptions as "evidence". But I take your word for it that you do. I came to see anything that has not been personally witnessed or experienced as second hand information that can hardly ever be objective truth. If you would have "evidence" or "truth" who was who allegedly some bucketful of years ago, I would expect you to also at least have evidence and truth about who you are, where you are, what life is etc. I have only ran into three kinds of people. The ones that hang onto dogmas, the ones that are not occupied with truth on that level and the ones that procrastinate but admit that we really do not no much of nothing.
> 
> You seem very disinterested with the topic of this thread and the evidences and questions posed.


I think, no I know, that you misread me to some extent.  But that's ok, most people do.  I'm up to my ears in work, and use some posts on this forum as a break from that work - to keep my mind from focusing too much on one topic, because, in me, that causes a loss of productivity.  I have the evidence, but really if you will simply google "Amorite" you will see for yourself.  

As to who I am, where I am, what life is, etc.,  how could that not be clear?  Did you not read my threads where I explain that I am in Costa Rica, and have been, my background in cryptography and my website that features the programs that I wrote so that anyone can translate from English to Mayan or Egyptian or Sumerian, etc?  That my daughter was told that she had CV but it was a false test?   More personal than that you won't get, because the internet is not the place for that type of disclosure, and I don't even know if you are who you claim to be, after all.  

Have you read the Biblical tale of Joseph, who was sold into slavery in Egypt as a boy, and grew to be the advisor to the Pharaoh?

Most people stop at the part where he distributes the grain to the starving people.

Read a bit further down, the next few chapters.

He traded the grain for their cattle.  When that was gone, and they still starved, he traded it for
their sheep and then for their lands. Eventually he convinced them to sell themselves as slaves,
all of them, in order to be fed, while they worked.   So who put the Hebrews into slavery in
Egypt?  Was it the Pharoah who hired Joseph, or was it not Joseph the Hebrew who did that?

So, not such a sweet story anymore is it, when a Hebrew sells his own Hebrews into slavery in order to avoid starvation.   And they later call curses on the Pharoah because they no longer wish to agree to the deal that they made - exchanging slave work for food.  Once their bellies were full they wanted to leave Egypt? Right?
So when they claim "let my people go" isn't it really a case of "let us renegotiate this contract"?

Yes, that sometimes happens in business, but only the worst SOB in the world would do those
types of things.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-06-06 18:40:40Reaction Score: 3




greatshakes said:


> I've done a lot of "lucid dreaming" and can confirm that when you test the limits of the dream scenario, hostile beings sometimes show up and, in my interpretation, attempt to scare you back into normal sleep or wake you up. By "test the limits" I mean doing such things as running around saying "this is a dream," denying that the situation you find yourself in is real, or throwing a monkey wrench into whatever is going on. I think the dream is to some extent a theatrical projection -- it seems a lot like a rapidly changing stage with scripted scenarios -- and you get punished for breaking character. Much like real life! Interestingly, I was most strongly attacked when I tried to meditate in a lucid state inside a dream -- giant toothed balloon like entities came slowly rolling over the landscape and surrounded me. I've never seen a tentacled being inside,  but that may be because the entities seem to incarnate opportunistically into shapes furnished by the individual dreamer's imagination. I strongly feel that our waking world is very likely to be a kind of dream. So paying close attention to what happens inside when we sleep can be extremely enlightening.
> 
> And as to who is writing the dream? I strongly suspect that it's me -- some part of me I can't access consciously.
> 
> Perhaps the world is the same, and the hard, fated, material side of the experience is an expression of parts of ourselves that lie below, within, outside of, or alongside normal consciousness.


I never got a decent return on lucid dreaming attempts but very occasionally I might right at that razor thin sleep onset stage experience very detailed photo-realistic animations of people photos like a slide show.  This is where I would want to control sub awareness is right at that edge. Move your toe over that line and you might get instant access to a wealth of brain power you don't get if you stay behind the sleep line. Then you can snap back like a squirrel with a mouthful of nuts. We might be safer overall the closer to that transition line we are if the intent is to work in that sub normal awareness world.

There is major calculation capability below consciousness. Famous Ramanujan the math whiz got his best math in the unconscious realm. Cheater! 
Who Was Ramanujan?—Stephen Wolfram Writings 

Being able to bring back useful information and solutions from the subconscious could be so lucrative my guess is there have been more than a few highly classified CIA/Military projects perfecting that. 

I believe in other people being as real as me and affecting quite a bit of what I think. No solipsism for me - yet.


Bunnyman said:


> I will leave it up to you to form your own conclusions.


I viewed the complete first video. I completely agree that Israel has vast interest in self preservation which naturally leads to propaganda "injection" into world media. I would think about cost effective things to implement to deflect that for fun or profit.

One idea is an app which randomly or weighted, selects from page 2 through X of google search term results.  The user then sees these results ahead of page one results. All of Israel's costly efforts to propagandize page one results are nullified. A token couple of randomly selected page one results would be mixed in to page two results. Just this one application might screw Google now that I think about it if enough people used it.  Maybe the Brave browser might be interested in this as a browser option.

Secure, Fast & Private Web Browser with Adblocker | Brave Browser

It would be trivial for a browser to build it into their system or even make it a default setting. Its not too hard to convince people that page one is where most successful propaganda is.  Its successful simply because it made it to page one.

Here is an example.  "Healthline: Medical information and health advice you can trust."  This site comes up top or very near top many of my health related searches. Its garbage for what I am interested in. This site has been "blessed" by Google to only offer information that they or some knighted group of "experts" think is appropriate.  Many other health sites like examine.com and selfhacked.com were kneecapped not too long ago and lost rank quite a bit. 

There needs to be an algorithm, maybe AI driven that sniffs propaganda on page one results and corrects for that or like I said assume the worst for the top results and remove them. I knew a "Sabra" ages ago. I will look her up and get her to contact that Brigadier General mythologizing (perhaps) the Jewish "brain" in the video! The goal would be to contract for this de-propaganda app without stating the real purpose. My guess is that effort would fail miserably. We should look elsewhere for the code.

This is just natural, friendly competition.


Jim Duyer said:


> I don't have too many thoughts, Bunnyman, but I have evidence instead.
> There was a group of nomads.  Sheep herders and goat stealers mainly.  They roamed around the area of modern Syria and parts of Turkey and Lebanon.  They decided they wanted Sumeria.  The Sumerians built a 140 mile long wall to keep them out.  They went around it.   They then took power.  They changed the female gods to male gods.  They instituted loans at high interest rates, when previously loans were made between friends.  They removed the laws of paying recompense for damages, and instituted ones that claim an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. They brought down one of the greatest civilizations ever established.  Those people were called the Amorites. But the Egyptians called them thieves, the Akkadians said they were not humans, and the Sumerians commented that they would not know what to do with grain, let alone know how to eat it.  That is the family of Abraham and Terah and sons.  That is your modern Hebrews.  Any of this can be easily confirmed via wikipedia or any good encyclopedia.
> So that's the type of people you are dealing with.


So, this power transition resulted in Cain gender bending from female to male (Sumerian to Amorite)? What a movie that would make! Hey, I already made a topic out of that or I think KD did..


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-06 19:59:36Reaction Score: 0


I practice lucid breathing.  That's where you dream that you could be breathing on your own some day,  without someone shoving some manufactured "truth" down your throat, after reading Google's number one hit that they have selected for you, in your best interest.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-06-06 20:49:29Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> There needs to be an algorithm, maybe AI driven that sniffs propaganda on page one results and corrects for that or like I said assume the worst for the top results and remove them.


Really, you don't want ownership of the search results, albeit that that's what you see.  What you want is personal algorithms.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-06 23:47:49Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> I think, no I know, that you misread me to some extent.  But that's ok, most people do.  I'm up to my ears in work, and use some posts on this forum as a break from that work - to keep my mind from focusing too much on one topic, because, in me, that causes a loss of productivity.  I have the evidence, but really if you will simply google "Amorite" you will see for yourself.
> 
> As to who I am, where I am, what life is, etc.,  how could that not be clear?  Did you not read my threads where I explain that I am in Costa Rica, and have been, my background in cryptography and my website that features the programs that I wrote so that anyone can translate from English to Mayan or Egyptian or Sumerian, etc?  That my daughter was told that she had CV but it was a false test?   More personal than that you won't get, because the internet is not the place for that type of disclosure, and I don't even know if you are who you claim to be, after all.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:   I found a source for the Amorite that is not wakipedia:
Amorite   It's written by a guy who fled the Nazis when he was a kid, along with his family, and explains how the Amorites were the Hebrews of Abraham and Terah, if you are still interested.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-06-07 01:11:31Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Really, you don't want ownership of the search results, albeit that that's what you see.  What you want is personal algorithms.


You can intensively personalize search  here  Inoreader Pricing: Plans and Subscriptions | Inoreader  50$ a year or a bit crippled and free.  Very worthwhile for somebody that wants precise control over searches and automation over thousands of websites.

I tried it but my searches are pretty unpredictable which is why I would like automated mixing of page 2 results with a few from one or something adjustable like a random link from search result pages 2-10.

I might get it again just to automate a search on "Cain was a woman". Sooner or later that will go viral.....  Or when Jim Duyer publishes his next book which will be big....


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-07 02:16:37Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> That is the family of Abraham and Terah and sons. That is your modern Hebrews. Any of this can be easily confirmed via wikipedia or any good encyclopedia.
> So that's the type of people you are dealing with.





Jim Duyer said:


> UPDATE: I found a source for the Amorite that is not wakipedia:
> Amorite It's written by a guy who fled the Nazis when he was a kid, along with his family, and explains how the Amorites were the Hebrews of Abraham and Terah, if you are still interested.


Thanks Jim, so are you posing that the folk holding the strings of Trump for example who are "identified" jewish are in fact the hebrews or amorites?



Jim Duyer said:


> I practice lucid breathing. That's where you dream that you could be breathing on your own some day, without someone shoving some manufactured "truth" down your throat, after reading Google's number one hit that they have selected for you, in your best interest.


Just for fun, type your name into google search. It shows pages of the connection between you and propagation of the a heliocentric "evidence" based existence of and involvement of extra terrestrial planetary beings in our earth realm. Are the hebrews or amorites extra terrestrial planetary beings in your opinion?

Your quote from another thread seems to apply here as well. So allow me.
_"Are most of etymologies arbitrary and un-scientific?  Most humans are arbitrary and un-scientific, and etymologies arise from the acceptance of a word, connected to an idea, by humans. If people do not agree and adopt a usage, it dies and another takes it's place. So yes, very arbitrary and easily swayed by the PTB to suit their purposes."_

I pose that the acceptance of an idea, connected by words is not less arbitrary and un-scientific. You see, people that pose as experts on subjects have, by necessity, to solidify an idea which by definition turns therefor into dogma. Once you are on that train, there is no getting off without a black eye.

And I add a rare investigative journalist report on the matter of how the game is played. If one can not see what is playing out on a mass scale and by which groups if your face is peppered whit evidence you can absorb yourself, than I can only consider those part of that agenda or ignorant. If one has a different view on the matter at hand here, that is fine and I invite you to elaborate based on the material offered here. However, if one does not survey the material offered here then why do you feel it appropriate to comment on the matter?

But throughout all this please keep in mind that I have always expressed my thoughts in light of this realm being a "game" of sorts.


_Source_


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-07 14:36:15Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> Thanks Jim, so are you posing that the folk holding the strings of Trump for example who are "identified" jewish are in fact the hebrews or amorites?
> 
> [Even Hitler deserves his name capitalized.  It's a form of courtesy that we should continue, even for those whom we do not love.  Please use Jewish, Hebrew and Amorite if you will.  Thank you. ]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-08 12:01:39Reaction Score: 0


Yup, it ain't about color. Royal purple outfits, royal gold fringes and the golden menorah?


_Source_


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 8, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/Ratatos63293746/status/1446493204883427333_


----------

